# Hi! I'm new! Able to tell me what colour variations I have?



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

Not new to keeping rodents as I've kept rats before however I am new to keeping mice and so far I'm enjoying them a lot more than rats, something about how small they are compared to rats is just adorable to me. I've also been reading this forum for the past 2 days trying to gather as much information as possible. So I got 3 8 week old sisters from a small pet shop less than a week ago and all is well so far. The brown one is the most docile, followed by the grey then the ginger. I was just curious as to what colours they are because I'm pretty sure brown, grey and ginger aren't the correct terms :lol: The grey and ginger ones are albino that's all I know. Thanks in advance


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome  .The brown mouse is agouti pied,the grey is dove pied and the ginger appears to be argente pied but could be fawn pied although I think that is not likely.Albinos are white all over with pink eyes ,your two are pink eyed but not albino.


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

SarahC said:


> hello and welcome  .The brown mouse is agouti pied,the grey is dove pied and the ginger appears to be argente pied but could be fawn pied although I think that is not likely.Albinos are white all over with pink eyes ,your two are pink eyed but not albino.


Thanks for the answer  Please could you elaborate on why fawn pied is not likely?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm guessing that they are siblings and looking at the other two I think argente is most likely.Could be fawn though.The orange colour will be carried down to the roots of the hair if fawn,argente have greyish undercoat.


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

SarahC said:


> I'm guessing that they are siblings and looking at the other two I think argente is most likely.Could be fawn though.The orange colour will be carried down to the roots of the hair if fawn,argente have greyish undercoat.


Thanks for the explanation  I'll have a look tonight


----------

